# Die Geforce GTX 980/970 im Benchmark-Marathon, Chaos auf dem Schreibtisch und Strippenzieher in der Redaktion - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die Geforce GTX 980/970 im Benchmark-Marathon, Chaos auf dem Schreibtisch und Strippenzieher in der Redaktion - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*

					Dass eine Abgabewoche wenig entspannt ist, erwähnen wir hier nicht zum ersten Mal. Wenn dann noch Handwerker Kabel vom neuen Serverraum quer durch die Redaktion verlegen, sind die PCGH-Redakteure besonders gereizt. Und obwohl Carsten und Raff in der finalen Produktionswoche fast am Maxwell-Benchmark-Marathon verzweifelt wären, landeten alle Seiten der neuen PCGH 11/2014 selbstverständlich pünktlich in der Druckerei. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die Geforce GTX 980/970 im Benchmark-Marathon, Chaos auf dem Schreibtisch und Strippenzieher in der Redaktion - Die PCGH-Abgabewoche in Bildern*


----------



## Palmdale (21. September 2014)

Die Bilder können wohl nicht mal ansatzweise den Aufwand wiedergeben, den die Veröffentlichung von umfangreichen Tests/Benchmarks nach einem Fall eines NDA mit sich bringt. 

In diesem Sinne meine Hochachtung @PCGH-Redaktion. Ich freu mich auf die Printausgabe (und möchte meine Kaufabsicht der MSI GTX 980 bestätigt wissen ) und hoffe, dass Ihr nun auch ein paar ruhige Tage habt


----------



## NRS_Wolf (21. September 2014)

"Dass gut aussehende Schreiberinnen im Verlag aber eher Mangelware sind, blieben die Plätze neben dem netten, grauhaarigen und keinesfalls senilen Herrn leider leer." Oha, wenn das mal keinen Shitstorm gibt


----------



## Monte-Christo (21. September 2014)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Bilder können wohl nicht mal ansatzweise den Aufwand wiedergeben, den die Veröffentlichung von umfangreichen Tests/Benchmarks nach einem Fall eines NDA mit sich bringt.



Ein NDA ist ein Geheimhaltungsvertrag. Redakteure erhalten die Artikel im Idealfall ja mit ausreichend verbleibender Zeit bis zum Ende des NDAs. Dann ist das sicher nicht stressiger als eine normale Abgabe. Wenn in diesem Fall Nvidia aber beispielsweise sehr spät dran ist, könnte das natürlich schon zu ein paar Überstunden führen.


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

NRS_Wolf schrieb:


> "Dass gut aussehende Schreiberinnen im Verlag aber eher Mangelware sind, blieben die Plätze neben dem netten, grauhaarigen und keinesfalls senilen Herrn leider leer." Oha, wenn das mal keinen Shitstorm gibt



Dachte ich mir auch so.  Die Formulierung ist wohl nicht besonders glücklich gewählt.


----------



## trigger831 (21. September 2014)

Habe echt großen Respekt vor der ganzen Arbeit, die da drin steckt. Sieht teilweise so aus, wie meine erste Lan-Party...^^ Man sieht auf den Bildern 2 Kartons der Inno 3D iChill; auf diesem Test freue ich mich besonders.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. September 2014)

Monte-Christo schrieb:


> Ein NDA ist ein Geheimhaltungsvertrag. Redakteure erhalten die Artikel im Idealfall ja mit ausreichend verbleibender Zeit bis zum Ende des NDAs. Dann ist das sicher nicht stressiger als eine normale Abgabe. Wenn in diesem Fall Nvidia aber beispielsweise sehr spät dran ist, könnte das natürlich schon zu ein paar Überstunden führen.


 
Die Zeit vor dem Fall eines NDAs reicht für unseren Geschmack nie. Ohne alles Andere stehen und liegen zu lassen bzw. alle verfügbaren Kräfte nebst Überstunden zu mobilisieren kennen wir das Produkt nicht gut genug, um guten Gewissens einen Test darüber zu schreiben. Wenn dann - wie just geschehen - mal wieder ein Nvidia-NDA und die Heftabgabe auf einen Termin fallen, bleiben Carsten und ich schon mal die halbe Nacht aktiv.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

Das kann man als Interessent für diese Karten dann ruhig mal mit einem Heftkauf honorieren! Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## trigger831 (21. September 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das kann man als Interessent für diese Karten dann ruhig mal mit einem Heftkauf honorieren! Ich freu mich drauf.


 

Oder die paar Euro im Jahr gut anlegen und gleich abonnieren.^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. September 2014)

Letzteres möchte ich unterstreichen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ColorMe (21. September 2014)

Taschentuch?


----------



## Palmdale (21. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Letzteres möchte ich unterstreichen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
This. So bekommt mans auch eher in die Nerd-Griffel als der Rest


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2014)

Bild 1: Raff ist da eben in seinem Element , da gibt es keinen Schlaf 
Bild 2: Weil das Oktoberfest vor der Tür steht, darf mal Ausnahmsweise die 3dfx Tasse fehlen. 
Bild 4: Bei der Kaffeekanne sollte mal Kantenglättung angewendet werden. 
Bild 5: Der arme, jetzt sitzt er ganz alleine da.  Ein paar Redakteurinnen hätten wirklich geholfen. 
Bild 6: Ihr wollt nicht wissen wie chaotisch mein Schreibtisch aussieht. 
Bild 9: Eine kurze Pause darf man den Herren ja wohl mal gönnen.


----------



## wolflux (21. September 2014)

Schön das ihr uns an euren Arbeitsplatz teilhaben lasst.
Ha ha, ich habe nur einen PC. an meinem Arbeitsplatz. 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## XD-User (21. September 2014)

Bild 1: Dieses eine mal geht das mit der Tasse klar, aber nicht dass das zu oft vorkommt  
Bild 2: Ok langsam wirds zuviel, bald muss die Tasse wieder her! 
Bild 3: Wer die wohl alle einstöpselt...
Bild 4: "Den Rechner mindestens 1x in der Woche gießen, sonst geht er ein. Das wollen wir ja nicht, denn die Hardware war teuer!" 
Bild 5: Frank freut sich eh, dass er so jeden Tag den Stuhl wechselt 
Bild 6: Ist Steinharts Monitor blau umrandet oder wechselt der die Farben 
Bild 7: Solange wir gute Artikel bekommen, kann es ruhig unaufgeräumt sein.
Bild 9: Was gibts schöneres als am Abgabetag, den anderen beim Arbeiten zuzugucken


----------



## marvinj (22. September 2014)

Viele viele bunte ... Stühle!
Haha, sieht nach viel Spaß aus, in dieser Woche.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Viele viele bunte ... Stühle!
> Haha, sieht nach viel Spaß aus, in dieser Woche.


 
In dieser Woche??  Die Redaktion hat jede Woche eine Menge Spass, jedenfalls sieht es auf den Bildern so aus, hoffe das ist auch so.


----------



## goomStar (24. September 2014)

Man, wie RATTIG ich bin, endlich meinen PC weiterzubauen... aber ohne Blick in die nächste PCGH werd ich keine Grafikkarte kaufen, auch wenn die MSI GTX 970 eigentlich feststeht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. September 2014)

goomStar schrieb:


> Man, wie RATTIG ich bin, endlich meinen PC weiterzubauen... aber ohne Blick in die nächste PCGH werd ich keine Grafikkarte kaufen, auch wenn die MSI GTX 970 eigentlich feststeht.


 
Mit der machst du nichts falsch, aber schau dir ruhig die getesteten Alternativen genauer an und entscheide dann. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. September 2014)

XD-User schrieb:


> Bild 6: Ist Steinharts Monitor blau umrandet oder wechselt der die Farben


Der Rahmen leuchtet immer Blau, was angeblich zur Entspannung des Davorsitzenden beitragen soll. In der Praxis hat das allerdings den gegenteiligen Effekt, da man Steinhart (besonders in Abgabewochen) immer mal wieder mit seinem Bildschirm aufziehen kann: "Und, bist du schon ganz entspannt?" etc.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. September 2014)

Zumal er von mir sporadisch den unkaputtbaren Gag "Du hast da 'nen Bluscreen, höhö - äh, -frame" zu hören bekommt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ssgtocb (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi, raff!
Hab da mal eine Frage zum test der gtx970 partnerkarten?(Heftseite 12)!
Leider sind im Text der jeweiligen Karte teilweise unterschiedliche Parameter beschrieben weshalb ein Vergleich schwer fällt bzw unmöglich ist.

Wie laut/warm sind die msi Gaming sowie die Gigabyte G1 Gaming im idle und unter last? 

Hab aus den Texten nur die lastwerte(Temperatur/lautheit)der g1 und die idle/lastlautstärke der msi Gaming rausgelesen.
Bitte füll die Lücken mit deinem wissen! 

Mfg Oliver


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Liebe PCGH,

bin gerade extra zur Tanke gerannt, um mir die neue PCGH zu kaufen.

Bei dem Test zur MSI 970 musste ich lesen, das die Karte 2,1 Sone laut werden soll, die Strix nur 0,6 Sone unter Last.

Stimmt das, oder hat sich hier ein Fehler eingeschlichen ?

In Spielen fällt es mir persönlich schwer Notiz von meiner MSI zu nehmen, man hört sie zwar, aber es sind niemals 2,1 Sone.

Andere Tests im Internet bestätigen dies, kann es sein, das ihr ein "faules" Exemplar erwischt habt?

Macht weiter so, die Print gefällt mir


----------



## Painkiller (1. Oktober 2014)

Lande nur ich bei dem Link auf dem Roccat Tyon Test Video, oder auch andere?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Lande nur ich bei dem Link auf dem Roccat Tyon Test Video, oder auch andere?


 
Nicht nur du ich auch -> @Admin,dieses Video.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2014)

Sodele, sollte wieder gehen


----------



## alfalfa (9. Oktober 2014)

In der aktuellen PCGH habt ihr ja Custom Designs der GTX 970 getestet.
Laut dieser Meldung 7x GTX 970 und 4x GTX 980: Erste Video-Eindrücke von 11 Maxwell-Partnerdesigns habt ihr weitere Karten erhalten, die ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe in einer Übersicht darstellen wollt.

Da ich mich speziell für eine GTX 970 mit DHES-Kühler interessiere, möchte ich an dieser Stelle fragen, ob ihr auch solche Designs mit in die Übersicht einbeziehen bzw. diese überhaupt testen werdet?
Es ist ziemlich schwer, im Netz Informationen über diese Karten zu finden bzw. landet man auch nur in Foren, in denen die User danach fragen, ob es nähere Informationen über diese Karten gibt.
Im speziellen meine ich folgende Karten:

MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC 
Palit GTX 970 (5X970014G2F)
Gainward GTX 970 (426018336-3354)
Galax GTX 970 (97NPH6DT6XTZ)
EVGA GTX 970 (04G-P4-1970-KR) bzw. die SC Variante davon

Mich würden dabei besonders Temperaturen und Lautheit interessieren, aber ein Bon Bon oben drauf wäre ein Vergleich zu den anderen von euch getesteten Karten, bei dem verglichen wird, ob und in welchem Umfang die Grafikkarten mit DHES-Kühler einen Einfluss auf die System- und  / oder CPU-Temperatur hat. Ich könnte mir nämlich schon vorstellen, dass eine Karte wie die Palit Jet Stream, die ihre Lüfter erst bei 68° aktiviert in der Zwischenzeit durch nach oben steigende Abwärme für eine erhöhte CPU-Temperatur sorgt, weiß es aber nicht.

Meint ihr, so ein Test wäre euch möglich? Oder zumindest mal so, dass ihr das Verhalten der CPU- / Gehäusetemperatur zwischen einer DHES-Karte mit einer anderen, gleichen Modells vergleicht, bei der die Abwärme nicht direkt nach außen geht?
Eine an sich leise (weil z.B. bis 68° passive) Grafikkarte ist ja schön. Aber sie nutzt mir nicht, wenn dadurch CPU- und Gehäuselüfter mehr Krach machen, weil sie früher anlaufen bzw. stärker aufdrehen. Von daher fände ich so einen Test mal sehr spannend.
Ich würde so etwas ja selbst mal testen, aber ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit, zwei gleiche Modelle mit verschiedenen Kühlern zu testen und bei euch wären die Gegebenheiten ja vorhanden.


----------

